# Baiting with barrels help



## wojowalleye

The way I read the rules If I use legal bait that’s not attracting deer or elk I could have a mountain on the ground 10 feet high and exposed to everything ( not that I would) but if I put that same bait in a barrel I can only have 1 inch holes?
Confused
My wife thinks I’m reading it wrong and that if I’m not using bait that’s attracting deer or elk I can have whatever size hole in barrels. Please help my confusion. I’m hunting private land. If that helps.


----------



## sureshot006

Looks like nobody can have a barrel with a hole larger than 1" diameter, period.


----------



## stickbow shooter

This barrel thingy might get a little confusing . It's for private lands and state lands. Not fed lands as I read it awhile back, so not sure if that's changed.


----------



## Biggbear

That's correct, nothing larger than 1" holes. Also has to be within 100 yds of a road.


----------



## sureshot006

Biggbear said:


> That's correct, nothing larger than 1" holes. Also has to be within 100 yds of a road.


Distance to road doesnt matter on private.


----------



## sureshot006

What's the point of the 1" hole regulation for stuff deer dont generally eat?


----------



## Biggbear

sureshot006 said:


> What's the point of the 1" hole regulation for stuff deer dont generally eat?


Supposedly there were instances where bears were getting caught in the barrel and were found dead. I've used barrels in the past, I cut a hole that was about 3x5 or so I never had a problem and had every size bear from cubs to monsters coming to the bait. I've never heard of a reported case like that in Michigan either, it was a new one for me when I read the reasoning behind it.


----------



## sureshot006

Biggbear said:


> Supposedly there were instances where bears were getting caught in the barrel and were found dead. I've used barrels in the past, I cut a hole that was about 3x5 or so I never had a problem and had every size bear from cubs to monsters coming to the bait. I've never heard of a reported case like that in Michigan either, it was a new one for me when I read the reasoning behind it.


Figured that's what it was but the likelihood of it happening is so low I had to question why it needed legal action. Kinda stinks for the way I like to do it. Just enough opening to get at the bait but not get it fast.


----------



## Biggbear

sureshot006 said:


> Figured that's what it was but the likelihood of it happening is so low I had to question why it needed legal action. Kinda stinks for the way I like to do it. Just enough opening to get at the bait but not get it fast.


I agree 100%. The last couple times I baited I had phenomenal success using granola and maracino cherries. I can get the cherries by the 55 gallon drum. When you mix them together it gets kind of sticky and gooey. I don't think that stuff is coming out of a 1" hole. Seems like a very unnecessary part of the legislation as you noted. But so does the part about proximity to a road on public land. This was written for the guys running dogs, so I'm assuming the bait the commonly use will fit the 1" hole thing better than my set up, or a barrel full of doughnuts would.


----------



## sureshot006

Biggbear said:


> I agree 100%. The last couple times I baited I had phenomenal success using granola and maracino cherries. I can get the cherries by the 55 gallon drum. When you mix them together it gets kind of sticky and gooey. I don't think that stuff is coming out of a 1" hole. Seems like a very unnecessary part of the legislation as you noted. But so does the part about proximity to a road on public land. This was written for the guys running dogs, so I'm assuming the bait the commonly use will fit the 1" hole thing better than my set up, or a barrel full of doughnuts would.


Yup. I've gotta come up with a new strategy for keeping ***** out and bait dry.


----------



## SMITTY1233

The 100 yard distance is asinine I can deal with 1” hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear

SMITTY1233 said:


> The 100 yard distance is asinine I can deal with 1” hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smitty what are you using that works with the 1" hole? The stuff I've been using won't work with a that set up. I've been wondering what I need to switch to the next time I draw a tag assuming the Tribe adopts this rule too. It seems lately whatever the State does, the Tribe does soon after.


----------



## SMITTY1233

1/2” x 1/2” cherry licorice chunks, corn, dry granola, frosting sprinkles, lots of grease. Anything that will flow is my plan. Haven’t ever used barrels so I’m going in new too. Think it’ll work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

SMITTY1233 said:


> 1/2” x 1/2” cherry licorice chunks, corn, dry granola, frosting sprinkles, lots of grease. Anything that will flow is my plan. Haven’t ever used barrels so I’m going in new too. Think it’ll work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its gonna probably have to be real dry (like field corn) to flow. I'm thinking even stuff like granola will bridge up and not flow through a tiny opening but i suppose the bear will probably bang it around.


----------



## Sprytle

Make a shaker barrel. 1 in holes in the sides, attach an eye bolt to the bottom of the barrel and use 6 feet of chain attached to the base of a big tree. Fill with popcorn, powdered jello mix, strawberry or cherry. Also in the same tree , and a few others around, hang some plastic bottles with holes stuffed with cotton or similar and add a bottle of vanilla. Hang it high to catch the wind currents. Bacon grease and cheap store bought maple syrup work well too.
When we baited in the Baldwin unit in 17 on state land the holes we dug we filled with sticky granola and covered with big logs actually saw more action than the barrels we had on private land. As said, Whatever you choose to do cover the area with fryer grease! Good Luck!






 Baldwin by Sprytle posted Jul 26, 2019 at 10:03 AM






 Baldwin Barrel by Sprytle posted Jul 26, 2019 at 10:12 AM


----------



## wojowalleye

Looks like I read rules right.
Also thanks for good information that will help. Would like to use granola but was worried about it getting clumpy. Just seemed hard for anything to get it out. Probably going to dig and cover with wood and rocks. Popcorn looks like a great option also and fun for family to help also. Any more advice would be appreciated. Thanks for good comments. First hunt on our own dirt. Definitely going to be a learning experience.


----------



## wpmisport

How about using ground up fish parts in the barrel, chum them in.


----------



## sureshot006

wpmisport said:


> How about using ground up fish parts in the barrel, chum them in.


I can smell it now...

Dont do it!


----------



## Biggbear

wpmisport said:


> How about using ground up fish parts in the barrel, chum them in.


You couldn't pay me enough to do that.


----------



## wpmisport

I am not ever sure it would be legal, not a bear hunter.


----------



## sureshot006

wpmisport said:


> I am not ever sure it would be legal, not a bear hunter.


It would be.

In my experience, meats are not good... with the exception of bacon or canned sardines type stuff. I guess beaver meat is good but man the first time I hunted bear we used meat and vultures ended up painting the trees white with s***.


----------



## Biggbear

A place I hunted in Canada hung a FRESH beaver carcass (recently thawed from the previous trapping season) in a tree high enough that only the big bears could reach it from the ground. The bears loved it, and it was a good indicator of the size of the bear that came in. The carcass never hung long enough to go rancid. On my trapline beaver is excellent bait for just about every fur bearer.


----------



## Nostromo

I think I read that the barrel has to be attached to a stake driven into the ground. I have an old barrel I was thinking about trying this year. But like everyone else says, three one inch holes seems a little difficult. I had thought about buying some commercial hog feed which comes in pellets. Maybe pour some sweet stuff around and spread it on the trees around the barrel. I always inundate the area with scents like anise and of course the patented bacon burn.

Good luck everyone!

◊ Barrels are LEGAL on private lands. Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed in a barrel:
◘ No quantity limit if the bait is placed in a barrel that is inaccessible to deer and elk.
◘ The maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch.
• Commercial Forest Lands or US Forest Service Lands
◊ Barrels are ILLEGAL on Commercial Forest Lands and US Forest Service Lands.
• Department-managed Lands
◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk are illegal to use unless in a steel barrel described below.
◊ Barrels are LEGAL on Department-managed lands ONLY IF ALL OF THE FOLLOWING APPLY:
◘ Barrel is at least 33 gallons in size.
◘ Barrel is steel.
◘ Barrels shall have a mechanically attached, securely affixed lid and no more than 3 open holes, each
hole no greater than one inch in diameter.
◘_ Barrel is securely anchored to a post or stake in the ground with a chain or cable no greater than 8
feet in length._
◘ The user or individual possessing the barrel shall permanently affix their complete Michigan driver’s
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/michigan_black_bear_digest_ada_557386_7.pdf


----------



## sureshot006

Nostromo said:


> I think I read that the barrel has to be attached to a stake driven into the ground. I have an old barrel I was thinking about trying this year. But like everyone else says, three one inch holes seems a little difficult. I had thought about buying some commercial hog feed which comes in pellets. Maybe pour some sweet stuff around and spread it on the trees around the barrel. I always inundate the area with scents like anise and of course the patented bacon burn.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ◊ Barrels are LEGAL on private lands. Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed in a barrel:
> ◘ No quantity limit if the bait is placed in a barrel that is inaccessible to deer and elk.
> ◘ The maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch.
> • Commercial Forest Lands or US Forest Service Lands
> ◊ Barrels are ILLEGAL on Commercial Forest Lands and US Forest Service Lands.
> • Department-managed Lands
> ◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk are illegal to use unless in a steel barrel described below.
> ◊ Barrels are LEGAL on Department-managed lands ONLY IF ALL OF THE FOLLOWING APPLY:
> ◘ Barrel is at least 33 gallons in size.
> ◘ Barrel is steel.
> ◘ Barrels shall have a mechanically attached, securely affixed lid and no more than 3 open holes, each
> hole no greater than one inch in diameter.
> ◘_ Barrel is securely anchored to a post or stake in the ground with a chain or cable no greater than 8
> feet in length._
> ◘ The user or individual possessing the barrel shall permanently affix their complete Michigan driver’s
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/michigan_black_bear_digest_ada_557386_7.pdf


I think the stake thing is not for private land.


----------



## Wild Thing

None of us drew a permit this year so I haven't looked at the current regs but we really like using 5 gal pails. We were introduced to it in Ontario and used them successfully here in 2017:

Popcorn and cherry flavored Kool Aid works well..



















Seconds before my wife shot him...


























We don't have many ***** around here so they have not been a problem for us (I trap them when we do see them) but that could be a consideration for some of you downstate. We find them very effective and very simple to use.

I think in 2017 they were only legal on private property - not sure if that may have changed either.


----------



## sureshot006

Wild Thing said:


> None of us drew a permit this year so I haven't looked at the current regs but we really like using 5 gal pails. We were introduced to it in Ontario and used them successfully here in 2017:
> 
> Popcorn and cherry flavored Kool Aid works well..
> 
> View attachment 417599
> 
> 
> View attachment 417601
> 
> 
> Seconds before my wife shot him...
> 
> View attachment 417603
> 
> 
> View attachment 417605
> View attachment 417607
> 
> 
> We don't have many ***** around here so they have not been a problem for us (I trap them when we do see them) but that could be a consideration for some of you downstate. We find them very effective and very simple to use.
> 
> I think in 2017 they were only legal on private property - not sure if that may have changed either.


So are buckets illegal now? Open top drums?

Sorry, meant this to be a general question to everyone since you havent looked.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

wpmisport said:


> How about using ground up fish parts in the barrel, chum them in.


That would just make a mess. I do put a few filleted pike carcasses on top of the logs over my bait. The crows take them away, and help advertise the bait to bears.


----------



## on a call

wpmisport said:


> How about using ground up fish parts in the barrel, chum them in.


I did while moose hunting in Alaska. I am not sure blackie hit it or not ??? I was using salmon I caught as bait....something was eatting it though.


----------



## on a call

In Maine we ran barrels full of snack foods and grease ( food ) lots of it around the barrel to track in other bear. Problem we had is we only attracted smaller bear ??

Does this post mean you can only run barrels with one inch holes for them to feed through ?? WTH ? I can see holes like that to let the scent out but not for feeding.


----------



## on a call

Wild Thing said:


> None of us drew a permit this year so I haven't looked at the current regs but we really like using 5 gal pails. We were introduced to it in Ontario and used them successfully here in 2017:
> 
> Popcorn and cherry flavored Kool Aid works well..
> 
> View attachment 417599
> 
> 
> View attachment 417601
> 
> 
> Seconds before my wife shot him...
> 
> View attachment 417603
> 
> 
> View attachment 417605
> View attachment 417607
> 
> 
> We don't have many ***** around here so they have not been a problem for us (I trap them when we do see them) but that could be a consideration for some of you downstate. We find them very effective and very simple to use.
> 
> I think in 2017 they were only legal on private property - not sure if that may have changed either.


Looks like a nice bear !

I like your bait...easy to carry in. I tried it once...no success for me 

I was able to get huge bags of it free from the movie theater.


----------



## Wild Thing

on a call said:


> Looks like a nice bear !
> 
> I like your bait...easy to carry in. I tried it once...no success for me
> 
> I was able to get huge bags of it free from the movie theater.


Outfitter we hunted with in Ontario was running at least 50 baits at any given time so popcorn was probably the cheapest/easiest way to go. My wife popped her own in the barn - enough to fill a 33 gal trash barrel which would last several days - a week running 3 baits. The Ontario Outfitter would lace it with Kool Aid and licorice for some pretty good scent. We also used Maple Syrup & honey in ours....and some peanut butter on the tree bark.

Almost forgot - she used some leftover blueberry pancakes in one also...


----------



## on a call

I have about 10 gallons of honey that I recently got for free...I also get/got Krispy Kreme left over donuts for free some were filled, some chocolate, most glazed, the pop corn find was later on. The donuts I collected and placed in 55 gallon barrels with a screw on lid. I collected about 14 of them over the year. it was more than my buddy could use the first season...they sat for an additional year and had fermented...looked nasty smelled the same...I thought they were garbage but my friends son in Maine put some out....bears hit it and ate it.

The problem is this for us....too many hunters too close even though they might be 3 miles away....the size of bear were small due to harvest. This IMO is what is happening ?? 

I am not going this year  just no one to go with interested in bear. Besides...I like moose better.

We did the same with our popcorn as you guys did. Some we left untreated but the other we did. I liked the weight of it !! Carrying it in was much better than a bucket of smashed donuts !

I liked finding a source for honey  I eat it too !!!


----------



## wojowalleye

To on a call
The way I’m reading and explanations from this thread we here in Michigan cant use barrels unless I have only one inch holes which I’m afraid with certain bait would clump and not be able to drain or couldn’t get it out


----------



## sureshot006

This 1" hole thing sounds like something an anti would have pushed for. I think its BS.


----------



## badjedi

> LEGAL BAITS THAT MAY BE USED AT ANY LOCATION IN UNLIMITED QUANTITIES:
> • meat and meat products, including dog food;
> • fish and fish products, including cat food; and
> • bakery / confectionery products, including jams, jellies, sweeteners, candies, and other cooked or commercially processed products such as pie filling, yogurts, or granola.
> • If using a barrel on private land, the maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch. If using a barrel on Department-managed lands, the maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch and there shall be a maximum of 3 open holes.
> 
> BAITS THAT ATTRACT OR ENTICE DEER AND ELK, INCLUDING GRAINS, FRUITS, VEGETABLES, SALTS, AND MINERALS In areas where deer or elk feeding, or deer baiting is *LEGAL*:
> • Private Lands
> ◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed on the ground:
> ◘ Prior to Sept. 15: Only grains may be used but must be inaccessible to deer and elk and are limited to 2 gallons per bait station.
> ◘ After Sept. 15: Grains, fruits, vegetables, salts, and minerals may be used but are limited to 2 gallons per bait station.
> ◊ Barrels are LEGAL on private lands. Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed in a barrel:
> ◘ No quantity limit if the bait is placed in a barrel that is inaccessible to deer and elk.
> ◘ The maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch.
> 
> In areas where deer or elk feeding, or deer baiting is *ILLEGAL*:
> • Private Lands
> ◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk are illegal to use unless in a
> barrel that is inaccessible to deer and elk.
> ◊ Barrels are LEGAL on private lands. Baits that attract or entice deer
> and elk that are placed in a barrel:
> ◘◘ No quantity limit if the bait is placed in a barrel that is
> inaccessible to deer and elk.
> ◘◘ The maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch.


My interpretation is that the maximum of 3 holes is only for department-managed lands not private lands. And if you're baiting on the ground and using a bait that attracts deer/elk, then the bait must be in a barrel with a maximum of 1" holes.


----------



## Nostromo

badjedi said:


> My interpretation is that the maximum of 3 holes is only for department-managed lands not private lands. And if you're baiting on the ground and using a bait that attracts deer/elk, then the bait must be in a barrel with a maximum of 1" holes.


LEGAL BAITS THAT MAY BE USED AT ANY LOCATION IN UNLIMITED QUANTITIES:
Ì meat and meat products, including dog food;
Ì fish and fish products, including cat food; and
Ì bakery/confectionery products, including jams, jellies, sweeteners, candies,
and other cooked or commercially processed products such as pie filling,
yogurts, or granola.
Ì *If using a barrel on private land, the maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall
be 1 inch. If using a barrel on Department-managed lands, the maximum hole
diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch and there shall be a maximum of 3 open
holes.*
Hunters should consult the 2019 Michigan Hunting Digest which is available
each year in mid-August, or contact a DNR customer service center for deer
and elk feeding and deer baiting regulations, including closed counties.
BAITS THAT ATTRACT OR ENTICE DEER AND ELK, INCLUDING GRAINS, FRUITS,
VEGETABLES, SALTS, AND MINERALS
In areas where deer or elk feeding, or deer baiting is LEGAL:
• Private Lands
◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed on the ground:
BAITS THAT ATTRACT OR ENTICE DEER AND ELK, INCLUDING GRAINS, FRUITS,
VEGETABLES, SALTS, AND MINERALS
In areas where deer or elk feeding, or deer baiting is LEGAL:
• Private Lands
◊ Baits that attract or entice deer and elk that are placed on the ground:
◘ Prior to Sept. 15: Only grains may be used but must be
inaccessible to deer and elk and are limited to 2 gallons per bait
station.
◘ After Sept. 15: Grains, fruits, vegetables, salts, and minerals may
be used but are limited to 2 gallons per bait station.
◊ Barrels are LEGAL on private lands. Baits that attract or entice deer
and elk that are placed in a barrel:
◘ No quantity limit if the bait is placed in a barrel that is
inaccessible to deer and elk.
◘ The maximum hole diameter in the barrel shall be 1 inch.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Michigan DNR Wildlife Conservation Orders updated 7/17/19.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


----------



## Tilden Hunter

badjedi said:


> My interpretation is that the maximum of 3 holes is only for department-managed lands not private lands. And if you're baiting on the ground and using a bait that attracts deer/elk, then the bait must be in a barrel with a maximum of 1" holes.


I don't make it any more complicated than needed. I started with a small hole just big enough for the bait covered by short logs. The bears have worn my bait hole a little bigger than I like, but I can still cover it with logs. I don't see how barrels would make my life better.


----------



## sureshot006

Tilden Hunter said:


> I don't make it any more complicated than needed. I started with a small hole just big enough for the bait covered by short logs. The bears have worn my bait hole a little bigger than I like, but I can still cover it with logs. I don't see how barrels would make my life better.


It's nice to keep the bait out of the rain and not have to move logs around.


----------



## Biggbear

Tilden Hunter said:


> I don't make it any more complicated than needed. I started with a small hole just big enough for the bait covered by short logs. The bears have worn my bait hole a little bigger than I like, but I can still cover it with logs. I don't see how barrels would make my life better.


Tilden- If you live close to where you're baiting, you're right it doesn't make much difference for you. For me, I live in SE Michigan, and hunt in Charlevoix county. With work, I can only get up on weekends, sometimes every 2 weeks. So having barrels lets me put out more bait at once, keeps the bears coming back, keeps my bait out of the weather, and keeps it away from ***** and every other critter that would steal from me. I've had ***** dig under my logs before and the bait was gone before the bear could ever open it up. I was able to keep bait at the site for a lot longer than if I was using a log crib. That's why I personally use them.


----------



## deepwoods

I have a stupid question. Is popped corn still considered a grain?


----------



## sureshot006

Biggbear said:


> Tilden- If you live close to where you're baiting, you're right it doesn't make much difference for you. For me, I live in SE Michigan, and hunt in Charlevoix county. With work, I can only get up on weekends, sometimes every 2 weeks. So having barrels lets me put out more bait at once, keeps the bears coming back, keeps my bait out of the weather, and keeps it away from ***** and every other critter that would steal from me. I've had ***** dig under my logs before and the bait was gone before the bear could ever open it up. I was able to keep bait at the site for a lot longer than if I was using a log crib. That's why I personally use them.


Exactly!


----------



## Fool'em

If I could run a barrel I would run dog food and corn mixed with molasses. Should spill out of a 1 inch hole and a barrel should last a week or more. Plus having a barrel would help gauge bear size. 
I can’t run a barrel where I hunt so no change for me.


----------



## sureshot006

Fool'em said:


> If I could run a barrel I would run dog food and corn mixed with molasses. Should spill out of a 1 inch hole and a barrel should last a week or more. Plus having a barrel would help gauge bear size.
> I can’t run a barrel where I hunt so no change for me.


I really doubt corn/molasses would flow through a 1" hole, but possibly... Maybe bears will learn to use sticks as tools to fish it out lol


----------



## grousebaby

deepwoods said:


> I have a stupid question. Is popped corn still considered a grain?


If it is popped then it is considered processed, and therefore okay. Any unpopped kernels would still be considered a grain.


----------



## Fool'em

sureshot006 said:


> I really doubt corn/molasses would flow through a 1" hole, but possibly... Maybe bears will learn to use sticks as tools to fish it out lol


I think you would have to get the mix right or you are right it might just be too sticky.
I just had a better idea though.
corn/dog food and powdered sugar.

Remember you want the bait to come out but not all at once. The bear needs to work at it a little. Much like a **** you give them a 1 inch hole and they will work that barrel till they get it out. 

I won’t be using a barrel so I really have no need to figure out what will work but a couple 1 inch holes is a workable constraint. I’ve heard of it working for private land and Canada.


----------



## Fool'em

I am hoping everyone runs barrels!
That will keep everyone within 100ft of the road and open up a lot of country


----------



## aces-n-eights

My wife and i baited for bears when we lived in Alaska. What i did was hauled two old tires out to our bait site and tossed them over a stump. We filled the inside of the tires with cheap dog food mixed with molasses. The bears had a hard time getting the food out of the tires and it kept them on site longer. Wife got a nice 6' black bear from that site. It was easy clean up at the end of the season- just haul out the tires... 

Would this be legal in Michigan?


----------



## Fool'em

Tires are not legal on public land or CF land. 
I don’t know about private land as I only hunt public
Tribal rules could be different as well but again doesn’t apply to me so I have not looked into it. 

I use logs over a hole and it works well for me but I am usually only baiting a week. I like a deep hole about 6 inches wide and at least 3 big logs. I will stack more logs if available or they are less than 18 inch dia. ***** are always a problem but if your not attracting ***** are you that attractive to a bear?
I can smell my bait site before I can see it and that’s what the bears are coming in to get. Then they find my bait and eat.


----------



## sureshot006

Fool'em said:


> Tires are not legal on public land or CF land.
> I don’t know about private land as I only hunt public
> Tribal rules could be different as well but again doesn’t apply to me so I have not looked into it.
> 
> I use logs over a hole and it works well for me but I am usually only baiting a week. I like a deep hole about 6 inches wide and at least 3 big logs. I will stack more logs if available or they are less than 18 inch dia. ***** are always a problem but if your not attracting ***** are you that attractive to a bear?
> I can smell my bait site before I can see it and that’s what the bears are coming in to get. Then they find my bait and eat.


I had been set up where ***** could not get my bear bait (for the most part). They are gymnasts so once in a while they'd get in anyway. Usually not til after the bears messed with it though.


----------



## albuilder1

Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land


Wild Thing said:


> Outfitter we hunted with in Ontario was running at least 50 baits at any given time so popcorn was probably the cheapest/easiest way to go. My wife popped her own in the barn - enough to fill a 33 gal trash barrel which would last several days - a week running 3 baits. The Ontario Outfitter would lace it with Kool Aid and licorice for some pretty good scent. We also used Maple Syrup & honey in ours....and some peanut butter on the tree bark.
> 
> Almost forgot - she used some leftover blueberry pancakes in one also...
> 
> View attachment 417633


Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land?


----------



## Wild Thing

albuilder1 said:


> Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land


I have not seen the current year regs so I dont know albuilder1, however, last year’s regs said on public or commercial forest lands, “it is unlawful to place bait anywhere but on the ground.”

Too bad as these hanging pails are easy to use and are effective.


----------



## sureshot006

albuilder1 said:


> Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land
> 
> Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land?


I've read the rules and dont know the answer to that question.

Seems like a rule of a hole having to be between min-max diameter would be more appropriate than basically a thumb size hole.


----------



## Nostromo

albuilder1 said:


> Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land
> 
> Is it legal to use a 5 gal. Bucket on state land?


No.


----------



## sureshot006

Nostromo said:


> No.


The 33 gal thing?

I'm trying to figure it out for private land. Only says 1" holes in a barrel, nothing about min size, material of construction like other managed land.


----------



## sureshot006

Reading through the WCO, it looks like you cant use any container with a hole >1". Container is pretty broad and sounds like they would just rather eliminate barrels, buckets, etc.


----------



## on a call

deepwoods said:


> I have a stupid question. Is popped corn still considered a grain?


probably as much as bread or peanut butter. However I am not the one writing the tickets.


----------



## on a call

sureshot006 said:


> Reading through the WCO, it looks like you cant use any container with a hole >1". Container is pretty broad and sounds like they would just rather eliminate barrels, buckets, etc.


My thought too....

We used to just dig a hole and cover it with logs. But the barrel/bucket is the best way with a knock off lid. It works. The holes might allow more odor to waffer through and about so that might be a good idea too.

However it appears that the powers in charge do not want us to be about feeding ?


----------



## Joel/AK

IMO, forget the barrel. Build a natural bait site with big branches/logs over it. Easy clean up and you will know if a bear is hitting it. We ended up doing it this way back home. Its effective.

As for bears getting there heads stuck, it happens. We used to use those mini barrels with no holes cut, just the lid off. We actually watched a bear get his stuck some how and hauled tail down hill with the barrel on his melon. Never did find the barrel or the bear. Just like humans, you just gotta scratch your head and laugh. It's a big opening...lol


----------



## Joel/AK

Here's a pic of one of our bait sites. The sow and Cubs are good. Cool seeing non the less


----------

